# New pine cone shaving brush



## elkhorn (Sep 15, 2015)

I've been making quite a few shaving kits.  This is the latest brush.  The brush is from CCUSA in their new gunmetal finish.  The blank is a collaboration with Marko50.  I stabilized the mini pine cones in cactus juice, then Mark cast them into the blank you see.  I'm pleased with the pairing of the gunmetal with this particular blank.  Now I can't wait to get the blanks for the razor handle and stand.  

I'm posting 4 shots of the same brush so that you can see the colors and patterns in the blank.  As usual, Mark outdid himself on the blank.

C & C always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## CrimsonKeel (Sep 15, 2015)

That is very nice.


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the kind words, Ben. I appreciate it!


----------



## CREID (Sep 16, 2015)

Weird, but in a shaving brush kind of way. 
Curt


----------



## magpens (Sep 16, 2015)

Not weird at all !!! .... just gorgeous !!!!


----------



## CREID (Sep 16, 2015)

magpens said:


> Not weird at all !!! .... just gorgeous !!!!


 That's kind of what I meant, it really looks like it should be a shaving brush. I don't think that blank would look as great on any else as it does on this brush. Talk about a perfect match, that's the weird part. That blank looks like it was made for That Brush.
Curt


----------



## Sabaharr (Sep 16, 2015)

Stunning is the word that comes to my mind. Now where do I find these mini pine cones. All of them around here  range in size from softballs to Nerf Football size.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 16, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> I've been making quite a few shaving kits.  This is the latest brush.  The brush is from CCUSA in their new gunmetal finish.  The blank is a collaboration with Marko50.  I stabilized the mini pine cones in cactus juice, then Mark cast them into the blank you see.  I'm pleased with the pairing of the gunmetal with this particular blank.  Now I can't wait to get the blanks for the razor handle and stand.
> 
> I'm posting 4 shots of the same brush so that you can see the colors and patterns in the blank.  As usual, Mark outdid himself on the blank.
> 
> C & C always welcome and appreciated.


Great job.  I really like that pen blank.  If you look at the second view, it almost looks like a jungle cat is looking at you.  Neat.


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 16, 2015)

Curt, glad you explained the "weird" thing

Mal, thanks for helping Curt out and thanks for the compliment:big grin:

Stephen, thank you, but I think you're too close to Texas, bragging about the size of your pine cones:wink:  (that's okay, I used to live in Lake Charles).  Thanks for the comments.

Ernie, thank you very much:biggrin:


----------



## CREID (Sep 16, 2015)

elkhorn said:


> Curt, glad you explained the "weird" thing
> 
> Mal, thanks for helping Curt out and thanks for the compliment:big grin:
> 
> ...


 I guess I should have been more clear in my first post. 
Curt


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 16, 2015)

You're fine, Curt.  Half the fun of these forums is teasing each other. No one took any offense:big grin:

Have a good day!


----------



## Marko50 (Sep 18, 2015)

*SWEET!*

WOW JOHN! Geezo-Peezo those turned out nice! 

I can tell you a bit of a secret about how those pine cones show so well...rather than putting them in the mold whole, I take care to cut each cone at a slightly different angle (with my band saw) and then arrange them in the mold so that each cone is turned at a separate angle than the next one. That way when you turn it, you should get a different/angle look at each little pine cone! ...A strategy that seems to work fairly well! It also allows me to really pack in a lot of cones, close to 15-20+ in one double blank.

Great job on the turnings! Congrats! I'll be sure to make the next set of blanks as close to those colors as possible. Good thing I record my "recipes"!

Mark


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks, Mark, I appreciate it.  I also didn't realize how much work you put into the blank by cutting each pine cone.  I hope I did it justice.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Sep 18, 2015)

That is really neat!  I like it a lot.


----------



## blade.white (Sep 18, 2015)

Very nice, beautiful colors.


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 19, 2015)

Cody and James, thank you for  the compliments!

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Waggoner (Sep 23, 2015)

The blank is absolutely amazing. Great work on the brush. I would love to have a few blanks like this one. Truly one of a kind. Again great work.


----------



## elkhorn (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks, Waggoner! it is a beautiful blank and Marko50 did a fantastic job on casting it.  Still waiting for my razor and stand blanks to match:biggrin:


----------

